# My Cupra R with new BBS alloys....



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I finally got the chance to give my car a MUCH needed wash today, as it had been over 3 weeks since the last one and with the amount of rain we've had lately i could hardly see out the windows!

I was planning on giving the car another coat of Vintage but the car looked great once it had been dried, a real credit to the Vintage as you can get an idea of how dirty the car was from the below pic:










That was after 4 pre-foams!

So once i had dried it with the leaf blower (after sheeting water off with a watering can) i just gave the wheels a quick coat of sealant and dressed the tyres 

Its a bit overcast here at the moment so some pics look a bit dark but i couldnt be arsed to play about with my camera settings as this post is mainly just to show off the new wheels, which i have to give Chris a big thank you to for doing me a VERY good deal on them, cheers mate :thumb:

*Pics:*























































A couple in the garage to show the gloss of the paintwork: 














































Hopefully i can refrain from spending any more money on the car for at least a month , thanks for looking :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice - looks real glossy!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Awesome. I LOVE your car. :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

very nice mate, those are nearly as nice as mine 

ps car looks amazingly shiny


----------



## Slangwerks (May 10, 2006)

Sweet. Looks ace on those CH's and the finish is top class.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

They look awesome!

The cars looking great as well, nice wettness to the paint.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

182_blue said:


> very nice mate, those are nearly as nice as mine
> 
> ps car looks amazingly shiny


Yeah and your car is nearly as fast as mine 

cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

great results.

Can't believe you can drive it lower than the standard set-up. I scrape the nuts off mine ever time I park in a muti-storey!


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

Awesome choice of wheels, suits the car really well. The finish on the paintwork is crisp and slick too :thumb:

Love the noise down stance too, fantastic


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

anybody got any pics of a blue mk5 r32 with those rims on?? getting a bit tired of mine already, nightmare to clean and really have gone off silver.........


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

CupraRcleanR said:


> great results.
> 
> Can't believe you can drive it lower than the standard set-up. I scrape the nuts off mine ever time I park in a muti-storey!


Dont park in multi-storeys then, i dont! lol

I'm also on my 3rd splitter, the leon's got such a long nose on it


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Yeah, these wheels look the part on the car there Clark - good choice! Looks superb in fact. Paintwork looking grand too. :thumb:


----------



## nsanity (May 7, 2007)

Awesome looking wheels mate, really love the BBS's  Lovely stance too with the drop and offset on the wheels.


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Clark said:


> Dont park in multi-storeys then, i dont! lol
> 
> I'm also on my 3rd splitter, the leon's got such a long nose on it


Yeah I'm on my second. By the way, what have you done to the "S" nose badge? Looks cool. Any tips on a good place for tyres. Looking to swap to Goodyears from the PZero's

T


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

:thumb:


talisman said:


> anybody got any pics of a blue mk5 r32 with those rims on?? getting a bit tired of mine already, nightmare to clean and really have gone off silver.........


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

They look superb as does the car very glossy :thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

:thumb: :thumb: :thumb: 

A rather good move to the BBS imo, stunning.

BBS are the shizzle


----------



## JuanjoGSi (Jul 6, 2006)

Now that's what I call alloys!


----------



## Djw John (Aug 8, 2007)

Couldnt get better wheels for it


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

talisman said:


> anybody got any pics of a blue mk5 r32 with those rims on?? getting a bit tired of mine already, nightmare to clean and really have gone off silver.........


PM Sent :thumb:


----------



## ash_xt (Apr 22, 2007)

changed my mind completely, before i said that bbs only looked good on german motors, but with this one and 182_blue focus, looks the dogs..... looks stunning mate, and car looks dripping


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Looks incredible mate!

I popped a second layer of Vintage on mine this afternoon :thumb:


----------



## ZSimon (May 30, 2006)

car looks tidy Clark especially compared to the state of it last weekend


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Clark, that look's amazing. The new wheels really suit the car.


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Very nice. What size are they?


----------



## SCOTIA (Jun 1, 2006)

Absolutely stunnin mate.the depth of colour is outstanding.Would love to see Vintage on my car.You goin on sunday mate?


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

hmm. like the wheels.. love the shinyness.. dont like the ride height. because the wheel is so close to the top of the arch but not the same distace from the front and rear.. I prefer to see a much more even space around the wheels.

Just personal preference.

What did you use to foam and which shampoo?

ta


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Looking sweet mate and good to see you got the right forum


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

Very nice Clark. Those wheels are just perfect. They're actually identical to the alloys on my Boss's GTi Edition30. Your work is nothing other than perfect.


----------



## peteb (Mar 8, 2006)

Stunning looking paint , but i have to agree with jedi on the wheel in the middle of the arch thing


----------



## the_prophet (Apr 8, 2007)

looks absoulutley gorgeous. i always though sixpots cupra looked good but they look even better slightly grey like that. i'm unbeleiveably (sp) jealous (and tempted)

you need to fit spacers or anyhting to clear the brembo's?


----------



## sixpot (Feb 11, 2006)

Looking well Clark, now get it lower!!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

loving the new wheels


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Clark said:


> Yeah and your car is nearly as fast as mine
> 
> cheers mate :thumb:


you gotta stop sniffing that wheel cleaner:lol:


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

nice work! I love BBS CH's


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

I am loving the look of that 

It is hard to beat a set of CH's and a great colour choice too :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Car and NEW (this week's selection) wheels look spot on

Really see the gloss on the paint.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

CupraRcleanR said:


> Yeah I'm on my second. By the way, what have you done to the "S" nose badge? Looks cool. Any tips on a good place for tyres. Looking to swap to Goodyears from the PZero's
> 
> T


I just painted it with matt black spray paint, and as for tyres, i get them supplied and fitted by a local guy so i probably couldnt be of much help mate!



Neil_S said:


> Looks incredible mate!
> 
> I popped a second layer of Vintage on mine this afternoon :thumb:


you liking the Vintage then Neil? i cant remember if my car has 5 or 6 coats lol...



ZSimon said:


> car looks tidy Clark especially compared to the state of it last weekend


It was pretty bad, i was gonna see how long i could leave it but the wheels were nearly black! :driver:



Car Key said:


> Very nice. What size are they?


8.5 by 18" mate :thumb:



SCOTIA said:


> Absolutely stunnin mate.the depth of colour is outstanding.Would love to see Vintage on my car.You goin on sunday mate?


No, i'm not gonna be able to make it now i'm afraid 



jedi-knight83 said:


> What did you use to foam and which shampoo?
> 
> ta


Hyper wash to foam, and shampoo plus to wash - i usually use Clear to wash but i forgot i'd run out and dads obviously hidden his so i cant steal it either :lol:

shampoo plus seems pretty safe to use on the Z waxes anyways, doesnt seem to strip them any quicker, i just prefer Clear as it leaves a better finish and cleans better IMO.



Brazo said:


> Looking sweet mate and good to see you got the right forum


:thumb:



jonnie5 said:


> Very nice Clark. Those wheels are just perfect. They're actually identical to the alloys on my Boss's GTi Edition30. Your work is nothing other than perfect.


Are you sure they're the same as the Edition 30 ones? I dont think they have "motorsport" around the centres of them like my ones? i could be wrong though 



the_prophet said:


> looks absoulutley gorgeous. i always though sixpots cupra looked good but they look even better slightly grey like that. i'm unbeleiveably (sp) jealous (and tempted)
> 
> you need to fit spacers or anyhting to clear the brembo's?


They went straight on, the coilover is the nearest thing in contact with them being 8.5" wide but its enough of a gap not to warrant spacing them out any more 



sixpot said:


> Looking well Clark, now get it lower!!


lol 

Cheers for all the comments guys! :thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

The Vintage is very nice indeed, the finish is beautiful, I do think I see more gloss with a second layer and I do see that almost silver shimmer.

I came home from a week working away to find a large present from a bird on my car, but fortunately the Vintage resisted the dirt and it cleaned off with foam very easily.

The car seems to wash very well with the Vintage on which is great and I really love the beading.

If I could wish for one thing it would be for it to resist dust a bit more, it attracts dust more than a sealant, like most waxes, but I'm finding a bit of Z8 is great to help it resist a little more dust to keep it looking top notch for longer.

I've decided to keep the Vintage on the car throughout the winter to see how it fares :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> The Vintage is very nice indeed, the finish is beautiful, I do think I see more gloss with a second layer and I do see that almost silver shimmer.
> 
> I came home from a week working away to find a large present from a bird on my car, but fortunately the Vintage resisted the dirt and it cleaned off with foam very easily.
> 
> ...


I've found that i only need to actually mitt wash the car maybe once every 2 weeks, the rest of the time i just wash the wheels and foam the car with the AB lance. The more and more coats you can get on it the better, as the water just doesnt stick to it at all after 2 or 3 coats, it leaves the surface very slick.

I notice the biggest difference after a new application around 24 hours later, and the car looks sooooo wet in the sun! :thumb:


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow, proppa sexy! 

That really does look superb! Real lovely finish, great looking machine.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

top drawer fella 

wouldn't look outta place on a touring car grid..stickers aside:thumb:


----------



## wfenix (May 13, 2007)

i liked the old wheels you had on the beast but the new ones look divine mate car still looking the dogs fella, nice


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Very nice Clark... I was thinking of slapping a set on the Mondeo as tmy wheels are starting to blister are they 18" or 19" loving the colour!


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

BBS CH, my favourite wheels. Very nice Clarke, :thumb:


----------



## DieselMDX (Apr 18, 2007)

amazing love the sit on the car and the gunmetal wheels give a very aggressive look 


the paint is second to none and seeing that makes me want to go and buy vintage right now


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Ronnie said:


> Very nice Clark... I was thinking of slapping a set on the Mondeo as tmy wheels are starting to blister are they 18" or 19" loving the colour!


18" mate, although i could have gone for 19"s i got the chance of these ones at a great deal and i'm glad i did as i like to give my car a bit of stick around the country roads, i'd be worried 19"s ruined the handling a bit 



DieselMDX said:


> amazing love the sit on the car and the gunmetal wheels give a very aggressive look
> 
> the paint is second to none and seeing that makes me want to go and buy vintage right now


I'll sell you our pot, just dont tell Mr or Mrs Bliss  :thumb:


----------



## DieselMDX (Apr 18, 2007)

Clark said:


> 18" mate, although i could have gone for 19"s i got the chance of these ones at a great deal and i'm glad i did as i like to give my car a bit of stick around the country roads, i'd be worried 19"s ruined the handling a bit
> 
> I'll sell you our pot, just dont tell Mr or Mrs Bliss  :thumb:


lol i have been wrestling with the idea for a while now and calgarydetail buying a pit might have put me over the edge

only issues i have is durability and the fact i have a silver SUV so i wonder if buying the wax would be worth it seeing as it is going on 3 vehicles 2 of which are silver.

I would hate to buy a tub and not like it. i have ital how diff is ital to vintage in terms of looks?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

DieselMDX said:


> lol i have been wrestling with the idea for a while now and calgarydetail buying a pit might have put me over the edge
> 
> only issues i have is durability and the fact i have a silver SUV so i wonder if buying the wax would be worth it seeing as it is going on 3 vehicles 2 of which are silver.
> 
> I would hate to buy a tub and not like it. i have ital how diff is ital to vintage in terms of looks?


Vintage is wetter looking, to put it simply, and slighty glossier looking too in my opinion. Durability is awsome, if i werent to add another coat to my car for the next 6 months i know it would still be beading well in that time


----------



## DieselMDX (Apr 18, 2007)

thanx clark


----------



## Craigo (Sep 16, 2006)

thats pROn !


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

wheels look great and the finish on the car is awesome :thumb:


----------



## Adam (Apr 20, 2006)

Clark that just looks amazing

Love the CH's

I was thinking of putting some new rims on my Ibiza Cupra
Would CH's fit? and how do you get on with your lowered suspension?
i would like to lower my car but i was wondering how i will get on with going over speed humps etc?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm not too sure if the CH's would fit mate, what offset are the Ibizas? (and i'm assuming the PCD is 5x100?)

Car's fine being as low as it is, the mudflaps scuff on just about every speed bump but thats not a major issure really


----------



## stoneyfordni (Aug 28, 2006)

heres what ur after (Y)








looks very well in my opinion

the ibiza runs an et42 offset , tho most people use a 5mm spacer as the wheels are very tucked in , so et37 is perfect . also gives you an extra 5mm play to clear your APs

you know you want to


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

they do look good....providing the car gets dropped, looks like a tractor in that pic lol!


----------



## stoneyfordni (Aug 28, 2006)

FK silverlines were fitted soon after im led to believe 

PS those are 17s ( 18s are a no no )


----------



## phil440 (Aug 19, 2007)

if I'm honest I'm not usually a fan of the Leon but Ive gotta admit that looks absolutely mint top finish and those wheels relay suit the car great choice


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Can't beat a set of bbs alloys! Nice Clark, very nice!


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Suits your car perfect Clark, they look darker than normal, have they been redone grey?


----------



## Alan (Mar 21, 2006)

That really is something else matey, best Cupra i've seen...

I now love red since getting my R27 lol..


----------



## Kazuya Mishima (Aug 30, 2007)

Stunning, that shade of red is gorgeous, and the wheels go perfectly with it...great job on it. :thumb:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

You tart!  

Nice wheels! :thumb:


----------



## mattchubb1 (Jun 29, 2007)

I always thought the standard rims looked nice, but those look so much better, they really suit the car


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

RobDon said:


> Suits your car perfect Clark, they look darker than normal, have they been redone grey?


Yeah they were done at PPS :thumb:



EliteCarCare said:


> You tart!
> 
> Nice wheels! :thumb:


Lol, cheers dude


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

Wheels look top notch! Nice shine...


----------



## Mav2006 (Apr 7, 2007)

Car & wheels look v good, love the depth


----------



## Countdown (Mar 30, 2006)

just caught this thread, car looks amazing fella, paint has such a glossy wet look...nicest cupra R i've seen :thumb:


----------



## Richy888 (Mar 18, 2007)

Just seen this thread too. 


Lovely wheels :thumb: 

And a stunning looking car and love the low stance and stunning paintwork mixed with those wheels  

You sir have amazing taste :thumb:


----------



## G60 VV (Jun 7, 2006)

Looking good lad, that not spending bit never really worked though did it? 

look forward to seeing it the flesh soon:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

yeah i must be spending too much time around you with the amount of money i've splashed on it recently!


----------



## Cloud (Aug 29, 2006)

Must admit it looks very impressive Clark, they work well on the car.

Top job


----------



## Ian D (Mar 16, 2006)

Spot on mate, just like sixpots, just an inch smaller. Best lloking wheels fro a Cupra R in my opinion.

Mines poorly, Louisa decided that the engine doesnt really need oil and put a nice hole in the sump on a raised manhole, and mines only lowered 40mm!

Watch out for manholes!!!


----------



## Maxym (Apr 27, 2007)

VERY nice wheels!


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

love it, welcome to the BBS club


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Ian 20VT said:


> Spot on mate, just like sixpots, just an inch smaller. Best lloking wheels fro a Cupra R in my opinion.
> 
> Mines poorly, Louisa decided that the engine doesnt really need oil and put a nice hole in the sump on a raised manhole, and mines only lowered 40mm!
> 
> Watch out for manholes!!!


Ouch!! 



andyollie said:


> love it, welcome to the BBS club


Cheers gayboy


----------



## dirk (Jun 2, 2007)

looks like a full on touring car there mate but super mint ,looks awesome ,


----------



## Adam (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks for your advice Clark, sorry for the late reply - just arrived back off holiday. Got my car back from the bodyshop last friday (it was keyed all down the passenger side) if the repair had been poor i had decided to trade the car in but im happy to say it looks really good, so im thinking of giving the car bit of a makeover. Like you said Clark i really think the car needs lowering for it to look its best and it good to know that it hasn't caused you any problems. Thanks for posting the pic of the red Ibiza too - it looks fantastic


----------



## Breeze_Blue (Aug 20, 2006)

Looking spot on Clark, loving the BBS Rims soon you will have enough rims to setup shop...


----------



## Lee gsi (Aug 19, 2007)

The BBS wheels really suit it


----------



## Zorba_the_greek (Nov 9, 2005)

very very nice!


----------



## ChriS3 (Feb 28, 2007)

RobDon said:


> Suits your car perfect Clark, they look darker than normal, have they been redone grey?


Steel Grey. I think they're about the same colour as yours Rob. I got them done at the beginning of the year at PPS, but I like the MTMs too much to be bothered putting them on the S3.

Now I have nearly a year's worth of free detailling :thumb:


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Very nice. Got my eye on a Red Cupra (non R) atm. Insurance round Croydon way is a tad high to justify an R.

Seeing yours makes me want it now.


----------



## GTste (Jul 19, 2007)

wheels looks stunning mate, makes me want some for mine now!

if you ever get bored of them ill gladly take them off your hands/hubs.


----------



## Spankee (Apr 14, 2007)

Thats looks hard as nails with those rims on and a nice stance too...v:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

GTste said:


> wheels looks stunning mate, makes me want some for mine now!
> 
> if you ever get bored of them ill gladly take them off your hands/hubs.


You're the 3rd person to say that since they went on the car lol :thumb:


----------



## GTste (Jul 19, 2007)

im not surprised to bo honest.

i hadnt even considered new wheels for my LCR untill i saw yours! 

top job again.....looks pretty clean too lol.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Just seen this post. The Leon looks very glossy, superb job :thumb:

Wheels suit the car very good


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Love it! Can't help thinkin the rims would be better silver..But heyho! Still incredible!


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

love the car! looks very similar to one that is near me tho :doublesho


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Stunning, no other words for this car and its looks.


----------



## big eck (Jan 5, 2007)

Very sorry for bringing a really old thread up but that car looks stunnin.

What suspension is on it mate???


----------



## L555BAT (Apr 3, 2007)

I put 19" CH's on my Golf the other day. I know they're common as ****, but they look great.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

i dont think i've ever seen a set of wheels more suited to a car than these, top stuff :thumb:


----------



## sir sid (Dec 20, 2007)

Perfect colour match on the wheels to the car. Best combo I think I've seen in a long time. Nice result.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

L555BAT said:


> I put 19" CH's on my Golf the other day. I know they're common as ****, but they look great.


Got any pics? Wheres the best place to buy CH's in 18's?


----------



## marty (Nov 25, 2007)

stunning job mate, the wheels really do set the car off


----------



## Monaco Detailer (Dec 3, 2007)

Phat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sauntson (Feb 4, 2008)

Is that a legal Number Plate? LOL


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

big eck said:


> Very sorry for bringing a really old thread up but that car looks stunnin.
> 
> What suspension is on it mate???


FK Coilovers mate 

The car is going up for sale in the next month or two if anyone is interested! :thumb:


----------



## mark1319 (Sep 9, 2007)

It's a stunning car. Was in my mates and it goes like stink, then he hit the brakes and I was even more impressed. Great cars for the money.


----------



## L555BAT (Apr 3, 2007)

Clark, where did you get the black caps for covering your wheel bolts? The ones that came with the original wheels on my Golf don't fit in the holes on my CH's.
Cheers.


----------



## baseballlover1 (Sep 25, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL! The only thing i hate is that i cant get it in the US. I would really consider buying it if i could get it here legally and easily. 

,daniel


----------



## leon20v (Jul 7, 2007)

Dalton'smyhero said:


> BEAUTIFUL! The only thing i hate is that i cant get it in the US. I would really consider buying it if i could get it here legally and easily.
> 
> ,daniel


last time i looked into Permanente export from Uk to USA it was costing about $1500, but that was about 4 years ago


----------



## scottlorimer69 (Apr 5, 2007)

cool mate top job:thumb:


----------



## big eck (Jan 5, 2007)

Clark said:


> FK Coilovers mate
> 
> The car is going up for sale in the next month or two if anyone is interested! :thumb:


Cheers mate

I've just bought a Red one as well lol

Its have a few mods including the important remap but it sits a bit high on the standard suspension

How much you lookin for just outta curiosity???


----------



## GTste (Jul 19, 2007)

Clark said:


> FK Coilovers mate
> 
> The car is going up for sale in the next month or two if anyone is interested! :thumb:


sell the wheels seperatly! pleeeeaaaase!


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

stunning, lovely gloss


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

L555BAT said:


> Clark, where did you get the black caps for covering your wheel bolts? The ones that came with the original wheels on my Golf don't fit in the holes on my CH's.
> Cheers.


Its the ones that come with the standard alloys mate, which im pretty sure are the same as the VW ones?



Dalton'smyhero said:


> BEAUTIFUL! The only thing i hate is that i cant get it in the US. I would really consider buying it if i could get it here legally and easily.
> 
> ,daniel


Dare to be different  



big eck said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> I've just bought a Red one as well lol
> 
> ...


I've yet to set a concrete figure in my head but ones with similair mileage seem to be going for around £10,500 - £11,000 so i'm thinking around £12,000with the BBS's or £11,250 without as it feels and drives like new, has no squeaks or rattles and i'm getting the front end re-sprayed next month to get rid of the stone chips - which arent really that bad in all honesty but if it's completely mint then no one can argue with the price 



GTste said:


> sell the wheels seperatly! pleeeeaaaase!


Only if the buyer doesnt want them


----------



## GTste (Jul 19, 2007)

dont give him the choice and just sell the bloody things to me!!! lol.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

just buy the whole car and then you can have the wheels, then i can go and buy my new toy!! :driver: :lol:


----------



## GTste (Jul 19, 2007)

ive already got one lol.

but on a serious note, i WILL buy the wheels off you if you would sell them before the car goes.

saves me having my LCR rims refurbed next thursday too!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I'll keep you in mind then, the car will be going up for sale officially on all the forums as soon as its painted and freshly detailed


----------



## GTste (Jul 19, 2007)

cheers mate, appreciate it.


----------



## Boydie (Mar 12, 2007)

Awww I'd love this car Clarke - such a stunner! A mate just bought a Cupra TDI and I detailed it a couple of weeks ago - the red is really really nice! 

I just emailed him pics of your car for some inspiration


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Grr if it wasnt the opposite end of the U.K id have this off you


----------



## Boydie (Mar 12, 2007)

Get a flight to aberdeen


----------



## sixpot (Feb 11, 2006)

Didn't realise you are selling up clarky?
What you after next? PM me if you like.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

sixpot said:


> Didn't realise you are selling up clarky?
> What you after next? PM me if you like.


Yeah, just fancy a change now as i've had the car for close to 3 years 

Looking for one of these next :thumb:


----------



## neal666 (Jan 9, 2008)

nice choice clark, you will love it.

WR1`s are 

my STI type uk :thumb:


----------



## mark1319 (Sep 9, 2007)

Love the WR1's especially the colour


----------

